# Help on Rest. opening/planning



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

I'm about to start an Independent study in school next semester. What I get to do is design, and create a financial and business plan as well as kitchen and house design of my restauarant. I was wondering if anyone out there has had this experience (and I know most have! ) and could point me into a direction of websites, companies, or other things that may help? I really really appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks everyone!!

Chefjoed


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

there is a very small book called how to open your own rest. it is filled with useful and practical info......like proforma plans,how to calculate food cost and square foot prices, what is cam and so on ansd so forth. i am sure you may also find some info online,but this book is very straight forward and easy to understand. 
good luck


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hello Chefjoed, and everybody else! I have recently started doing some reading and research also, in kind of a simular book that Ruth is talking about. Sofar it seems interesting. The title is "Your New Restuarant" by Vincent Mischitelli. It describes the different facets you more than likely will have to deal with. I am going to look for the book that Ruth talked about also, because i am interested in this subject also; I just started reading this book this past week. Well good luck in your research, and thanks for the book suggestion Ruth.


----------



## curiouspete (Dec 20, 2001)

I cannot help you at all but maybe you can help me. I would just like to know how your schooling is coming along. I am asking as many questions to anyone who will listen and answer. I am interested in attending a culinary arts program but I fear I don't have enough info to get started. How are you're classes? Is it what you expected (for good or bad)? Just curious. any response wil be greatly appreciated

pete

[email protected]


----------

